# How would you crop this?



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2020)

Or would you?  Struggling with whether or not to crop out the trees or use them for framing?  They’re a bit distracting.  Also how much to leave in above the bridge?  I thought you all might like to weigh in by  posting your suggested crop?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice framing.

I'd be tempted to trim off the bottom for  square crop.  Maybe even cut it closer to the bottom of the smaller tree.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 21, 2020)

I agree with snowbear.....


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 21, 2020)

Don’t know how to edit it here so
Bottom left loose tree use water as leading line.
Up to fork from branch left tree and green branch crop across top.
Down between r tree and one on edge of frame
Bottom crop over from just below base r tree and edge of water used at start as leading line


----------



## Designer (Jan 21, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Or would you?


Good the way it is.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2020)

I wouldn't touch it because not only do the tree's frame the content, but the left one in combo with the right also is a leading line (perspective) to the content. I thought you planned that because it stood out immediately for me the day you posted it. I think you should print and hang it to be honest.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I wouldn't touch it because not only do the tree's frame the content, but the left one in combo with the right also is a leading line (perspective) to the content. I thought you planned that because it stood out immediately for me the day you posted it. I think you should print and hang it to be honest.



This is not the same exact photo as I posted in the other thread.  A slightly different angle I think to include the tree on the left and a bit further away.  I did purposely frame it between the two trees but on viewing it now I think they dominate the eye quite a bit.  Maybe I will try to burn them down a bit so they are not so in your face?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't touch it because not only do the tree's frame the content, but the left one in combo with the right also is a leading line (perspective) to the content. I thought you planned that because it stood out immediately for me the day you posted it. I think you should print and hang it to be honest.
> ...



Maybe so but save what you have and print them both, you may be surprised...


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 21, 2020)

Sweet shot. I also like the original framing. If you crop, here's my 2 cents. I might play with a little vignette. Is the image tilted a little?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 185600
> 
> Sweet shot. I also like the original framing. If you crop, here's my 2 cents. I might play with a little vignette. Is the image tilted a little?



Yes it may need to be straightened slightly.  Hard to tell as the bridge is probably not level but I think using the waterfall as a guide it needs a tweak.  I think you’re on to something with the crop.  Thanks!


----------



## johngpt (Jan 21, 2020)

I like Zulu's crop. It's not as elongated and retains both trees.
I also liked Original Katomi's idea and since he didn't have a go at it, I did.






.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank John you nailed the idea I had in mind, I don’t know how to edit others photos


----------



## TWX (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't think that you can really crop-out the trees, because of the tree on the left being in front of the brook and having branches overhanging the bridge and culvert.  You cut out that tree and now suddenly you have ony 5/6 of a brook and a weird branch intruding into your scene.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't know that it needs to be cropped and I looked at cropping out both trees but this is what I ended up with if you just feel you HAVE to crop it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the input.  I think I’m going to straighten it just a hair, leave both trees in the frame and crop a tiny bit at the bottom.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 22, 2020)

Your welcome.
Whatever you do rem it’s Your photo.  You asked for thoughts and others and I have given them. However, we all see things in a different way. And a crop that I suggest my suit the way I see something it may/will not be the way others see the same thing.
The last thing you want is a pic that is no longer the moment you captured. I have been there and done that.


----------



## weepete (Jan 22, 2020)

I wouldn't. I think you've got something you've composed fairly well in camera here and from that angle this is probably the best composition you are going to get. In order to recompose this shot I think you'd need to change the camera position and alter the angles.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2020)

I would not crop it but Ron gave you a pretty good alternate crop. I think the original as shot was quite good.


----------



## waday (Jan 22, 2020)

Here are my thoughts on the crop...


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 22, 2020)

I like the original but I'd straighten till the waterfall is level


----------



## ronlane (Jan 22, 2020)

MSnowy said:


> I like the original but I'd straighten till the waterfall is level



Not an argument. here but since when does a waterfall need to be level? Or should I say when is a waterfall level?

In this scene, I don't see really anything other than the rock "bridge" that I'd say would be level and it looks old enough that I highly doubt they used a level and I doubt that it would have stayed that way anyway.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2020)

ronlane said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I like the original but I'd straighten till the waterfall is level
> ...



The bridge likely isn’t level but even so, the top of the waterfall should be since the water would level itself out, no?


----------



## dennyr (Jan 22, 2020)

ronlane said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I like the original but I'd straighten till the waterfall is level
> ...


Mother Nature F'd Up the water and trees,  and she needs us to straighten and square everything with our digital perfection tools.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 23, 2020)

@SquarePeg, water doesn't level itself out. It will take the path of least resistance and go over, under or around.

It's a beautiful scene and about the best one could do would be to put the camera on a tripod and level it before taking the photo. Then it would just be a decision about the crop or not.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 23, 2020)

ronlane said:


> @SquarePeg, water doesn't level itself out. It will take the path of least resistance and go over, under or around.
> 
> It's a beautiful scene and about the best one could do would be to put the camera on a tripod and level it before taking the photo. Then it would just be a decision about the crop or not.



What I was thinking of is if you take a glass of water and tilt it slightly, the surface of the water will level itself, it won’t slant with the glass.  I think the crest of the waterfall is wide enough that you can tell if it’s level.  

Anyway, it was just a hair off and I fixed it.  Going to leave the rest as is.  It was interesting to see everyone else’s ideas and suggestions.  Maybe we should have an occasional cropping challenge or processing challenge?


----------



## waday (Jan 23, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> processing challenge


Have you thought about warming it up a tiny bit?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 23, 2020)

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > processing challenge
> ...



I usually tend to a warmer wb like cloudy or shade but with all the snow I was on auto I think and it may have counteracted that.  I may mess around with the wb a bit and see what pops.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 23, 2020)

dennyr said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...



Well since I'm a builder anything that isn't level looks off to me. I'm the guy that straightens pictures on peoples walls  guess I'm more F'd then mother nature. So I'd level the trees and the waterfall


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 23, 2020)

This is the current “final” version.




Bubbling by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Jan 23, 2020)

@SquarePeg, that is logical for sure. I understand what you are saying and I wouldn't argue against that.

As I said to @MSnowy, I felt like this would be a good place to have a discussion about this since you have a really good example that could be "leveled" or left as is and wouldn't be wrong.

Thanks for sharing and inviting a good discussion about your image.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 23, 2020)

The tree to the upper right is barely in the frame and doesn't really seem to be adding much to the image. The tree on the left makes for such a strong line all the way up and down... Framing a little more to the left might have worked better. Someone else cropped the bottom which seemed to make for what I learned to be a 'clean' image by getting rid of that clump of leaves to the bottom left.




 

I straightened the first one 2 degrees right and cropped; thought it might be too much and did the second 1 degree to the right then cropped. I'd maybe even try 1.5 and see how it looks...



 

It might be worthwhile to continue to keep learning about pattern and balance, etc. in compositions; this seems so close but might have been even better framed slightly differently. I'd try searching for resources in art more than photography to not get all the people selling books, videos, etc.; I find I often have to go maybe 5 pages into a search to get anything decent.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 23, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> It might be worthwhile to continue to keep learning about pattern and balance, etc. in compositions; this seems so close but might have been even better framed slightly differently. I'd try searching for resources in art more than photography to not get all the people selling books, videos, etc.; I find I often have to go maybe 5 pages into a search to get anything decent.



Good feedback, thanks.  I did have several keepers from that day that were framed differently both with and without these trees.  Was mostly curious how others would approach this one.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 23, 2020)

Now that I saw it was 'final', oh well... but I love it warmer, I think it was too blue before. It seems to be getting down to slight variations I think...

I'd think about the small trees along the left side of the frame, and the leaf/leaves at the bottom. I know, I'm very um, detail oriented? (and can drive myself nuts in the process!).


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 28, 2020)

For my two cents. The only thing I would do is trim off the bottom a bit, and the right side a tad...add a bit of color to the sky and lose the blue color cast in the snow.


----------

